# Sponging?



## adamray (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, I think I'm going to do this to one wall in my living room. Is that an actual name for it?

My walls are all a khaki color with more of a yellow tinge to them. I have all cherry wood and mocha colored couches-just to give you a bit of insight.

Now, I'm thinking of painting the wall a chocolate color of brown and then sponging some gold over the top.

Has anyone done this before? I've also heard that you can just paint the wall and then take a sponge and put it in water, ring it out and then roll it up and down the wall to take some paint off and give it the same type of look.

Any advice would be great! :thumbsup:


----------



## RemodelMan (Oct 7, 2007)

Practice any of these techniques on a closet wall or scrap piece of drywall, cardboard etc before you commit yourself to one style or another.
Meanwhile, I like the "washed" look that is easier to apply and has more of a random look/feel about it. Take a clean cotton rag/t-shirt, thoroughly dampen with water, ring water, dunkrag in a shallow pan of latex paint( gold tones or metallic in this case), then squeeze out excess, wash in an erradic manner over the (dried)brown paint. Be sure to step back every 5-10 sq feet of progress to realize how you will have/need a balanced look about it.
Consider doing this to the ceiling as well, using the same or complementary colors. You can always take the sponge to the walls after to create a textured effect with a third color.

Just go for it, ya can't be too self concious about making it look "right".


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

I heard it also but I did not realize this is a great idea. Painting the wall and sponging some color over the top. I think I would try it also.


----------

